# Knee pads for BIG legs



## xSpirit (May 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,
2012 is my first year with mountain biking. Me and a couple of my friends got really interested in MTB so bought myself Saracen Zen 3 and now we're hitting Sherwood's red route once/twice a week.

Last time I've crashed and injured my knee, hope it's gonna be OK as we're planning a trip to Llandegla's black route next friday/saturday/sunday. Decided to get myself a pair of knee pads, found some good reviews about 661 straits. I'm quite XXL and sadly the largest size 661 offers is 18in top 16in bottom opening when my leg is 21.5in 4 inches above knee's center and 16.5in 4 inches below knee's center.

Does anyone know if it's possible to buy some quality knee pads for my size leg or I'll just have to keep hitting my raw knee to the ground? Would 661 straits be easy to modify to xx(x?)l for someone with good sewing skills?

Thanks for the answers in advance!


----------



## Scotty B (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey didn't see your post before but I just posted basically the exact same question.
I tried about 4 different knee pads so far and the best have been the Fox Launch Pro. Would still like some opinions though.


----------



## xSpirit (May 19, 2012)

Hey, how big is your leg? Have you tried 661 straits and did they fit?


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

xSpirit said:


> Hey, how big is your leg? Have you tried 661 straits and did they fit?


I'd try the straits on. I'm 5'9 and no stick. I'm right in between S and M and went with the S and they are awesome. The new ones seemed even bigger when I tried them on the other day. Stetch like a mofo too.


----------



## xSpirit (May 19, 2012)

My leg is 3inches too big for straits XL size, just thinking now if they would expand that much to fit me.


----------



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

Rockgardn has an XL that's "21 +".


----------



## xSpirit (May 19, 2012)

sero0128
4 said:


> if you wear a good knee pad then i think you did not get injured.......


Thank you mr. obvious


----------



## xSpirit (May 19, 2012)

brainbckt said:


> Rockgardn has an XL that's "21 +".


Are they any good? The reason I want to make 661 straits to fit my leg somehow (maybe they woyld stretch enough or I would take them to the sewer for expansion) is because I saw so many good reviews about tgis product.


----------



## xSpirit (May 19, 2012)

No Rockgardns here in UK. Still looking for knee pads...


----------



## tatt22d (Apr 25, 2012)

will you consider shin guards?
if so Fox Launch are great can't feel them and good coverage.
I have the XL and 26" thighs


----------



## Scotty B (Jun 2, 2011)

xSpirit said:


> Hey, how big is your leg? Have you tried 661 straits and did they fit?


Late reply. 21"



tatt22d said:


> will you consider shin guards?
> if so Fox Launch are great can't feel them and good coverage.
> I have the XL and 26" thighs


I tried these but my legs are to short and they dig into my foot :madman:
The shortys only come in one size, doesn't fit.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Check out the Lizard Skins soft cell pads.


----------



## dvda (May 1, 2011)

i have been using the gform pads for about a tear for when i bmx. they are amazing light weight breath well good protection. i live in az and it gets to 115 and they dont get too hot. id give them a try. i have massive legs and the xxl is perfect i know they go up to at least a 3x aswell. email them if your unsure if the pads will fit. they sent me 2 pairs to see what fit better and all i had to do was return the set that didnt fit. great customer service.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

My legs are large enough that "Large" pads don't always fit.
I wear Kali knee pads with comfort.
I've even worn them when it's been quite warm out and not been too uncomfortable with them.
Might give them a try.
I have not used the combo knee/shin pads they have out now... just the knee.


----------



## Stranglehold (Nov 26, 2011)

I just bought a pair of Azonic / O'Neal Trail Knee and Shin Guard Black, X-Large/XX-Large. They fit great may be a little to big. I'm 6'4'' and 340 lbs.A great buy for only 39.99 at Jenson USA. I would of paid double for these. The movability and comfort is very good.
Good luck in your search


----------



## ACMI (Dec 16, 2009)

I recommend G-Form. XXXL.


----------



## Scotty B (Jun 2, 2011)

Stranglehold said:


> I just bought a pair of Azonic / O'Neal Trail Knee and Shin Guard Black, X-Large/XX-Large. They fit great may be a little to big. I'm 6'4'' and 340 lbs.A great buy for only 39.99 at Jenson USA. I would of paid double for these. The movability and comfort is very good.
> Good luck in your search


I'm 5'7" and my legs aren't very long. Do you think those would fit me?


----------



## Stranglehold (Nov 26, 2011)

Here is a picture of one with a measuring tape next to it. They are long. I hope this helps.if not, don't hesitate to ask more questions.


----------



## Scotty B (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah those would be too long. Top of my foot to under my knee is 12.5". Damn


----------

